# Saulo Ribeiro: Lessons from a Champion



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 18, 2009)

[yt]ZeBktuw1ljE[/yt]


----------



## Ironcrane (Sep 19, 2009)

That was pretty cool.


----------



## Steve (Sep 19, 2009)

He's coming to town in October.  I'd like to attend his 2 day seminar if possible.  IIRC, it's going to be in Fife and hosted by Marcelo Alonso.


----------

